# Alerta naranja again in Malaga province



## Expat_Family (Oct 1, 2009)

Yesterday it was really hot again, about 38 C, and we are inbetween moving apartments. We are goin to paint our new apartment in the next days and I just had a look to the weater forecast. 
Benalmadena Pueblo Friday 39 C, Saturday 40 C. Aargh.
I think we have to change our timetable a bit!

We have experienced 35-36 C several times this summer, but obviously we wil face the hottest days by te end of the week.

All in all I am living in different parts in Spain since 15 years, but I haven't experienced 40 C so far anywhere. So those who are living here in southern Spain or in the cordoba area for some time, how does it feel? What are you going to do in these days?

Just wondering...


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

Yes, it was 39 in Mijas yesterday.. We went to the beach for a while which was cooler with the sea breeze... Then we all just dipped in and out of the pool to keep cool! Basically, jobs have to be done between 7am and 12pm ish otherwise they are not going to be done! The dog gets the priority so that she gets a decent walk on the campo. Of course, doing the shopping isn't too bad as most of the supermarkets are lovely and cool. It's just getting into the furnace of a car that has to be endured first!
Just try to enjoy the enforced relaxation, and maybe fit in an afternoon siesta so that you can stay up later in the evening


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

So far the temperatures here (near Arboleas, Almeria) have been down a bit on last year where we got up to 46 degrees a couple of times in August.

Have fun :yo:




Doggy


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

It´s in the high 30s here in the Sierra de Cadiz and that's very unusual as we usually get a cooling breeze. The breeze currently feels like a tumble-dryer set on high.

I try to get up early and open the windows to let some air in, then as soon as the sun comes over the hill we drop the blinds and pull the curtains. We have a thermal insulating curtain over the metal front door, which heats up like a hotplate. I walk up to the village and do the shopping as early as I can, but even by 10.30 it's too hot to be outside. Then I sit in my cool dark room with a fan on my feet, writing on forums rather more than I should, or reading. I can't paint, as I would normally do, because the acrylic paint I use dries out too quick.

The best time of day is after 9 pm when we sit on our roof terrace with a cold beer and watch night falling over the mountains, the egrets flying up the river valley to their roosting tree, and the bats coming out to feed. I wish I could sleep up there - going back indoors feels unbearably stuffy. One day I might invest in a hammock!


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> It´s in the high 30s here in the Sierra de Cadiz and that's very unusual as we usually get a cooling breeze. The breeze currently feels like a tumble-dryer set on high.
> 
> I try to get up early and open the windows to let some air in, then as soon as the sun comes over the hill we drop the blinds and pull the curtains. We have a thermal insulating curtain over the metal front door, which heats up like a hotplate. I walk up to the village and do the shopping as early as I can, but even by 10.30 it's too hot to be outside. Then I sit in my cool dark room with a fan on my feet, writing on forums rather more than I should, or reading. I can't paint, as I would normally do, because the acrylic paint I use dries out too quick.
> 
> The best time of day is after 9 pm when we sit on our roof terrace with a cold beer and watch night falling over the mountains, the egrets flying up the river valley to their roosting tree, and the bats coming out to feed. I wish I could sleep up there - going back indoors feels unbearably stuffy. One day I might invest in a hammock!


My parents have a hammock and it really is fantastic! It's positioned in the shade and is guaranteed to gently rock you off to sleep in minutes!!! Really is worth the investment...


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

It's not only in the south. It was 37º here at 12 o' clock and we're only on alerta amarilla!

BUT we do have the big advantage of *dry* heat, much easier to deal with, Nevertheless, I'm also on total summer routine, lots of computer, shopping before 11 if possible, blinds down etc. Another advantage is that it usually, but not always drops at night so we make all the Madridleños jealous by saying "¡¡Anoche dormí con manta, toma!!" (Last night I slept with a blanket, so there!!!)


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

lynn said:


> My parents have a hammock and it really is fantastic! It's positioned in the shade and is guaranteed to gently rock you off to sleep in minutes!!! Really is worth the investment...


Yes, I've used them in Mexico and Costa Rica and they are amazingly comfortable and cool. Only problem here is I have only got one wall to fasten it to! I'll have to look for one that has a support at one end, but they are quite bulky.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> It's not only in the south. It was 37º here at 12 o' clock and we're only on alerta amarilla!
> 
> BUT we do have the big advantage of *dry* heat, much easier to deal with, Nevertheless, I'm also on total summer routine, lots of computer, shopping before 11 if possible, blinds down etc. Another advantage is that it usually, but not always drops at night so we make all the Madridleños jealous by saying "¡¡Anoche dormí con manta, toma!!" (Last night I slept with a blanket, so there!!!)


Blanket? Aaargh, makes me sweat just thinking about it!

The wind has just got up here, so at least I'll get a breeze through the bathroom window tonight.

Nice problem to have though ...


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Yes the temp has climbed sky high here again & I'm working in it from 7,30 - 4pm.  Mind you when we had the cloud & thunderstorms on a couple of days last week it felt a bit cold to me & it was 29º !! Nearly put a jumper on .


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

47 in my garden at the moment and that is in the shade!! We are in Isla Redonda 20km from Ecija which is known as the frying pan of Andalucia, as it gets the hottest temps.

Caz


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

48C by my pool !!!! Beatcha !!!!! LOL


Jo xxxx


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

jojo said:


> 48C by my pool !!!! Beatcha !!!!! LOL
> 
> 
> Jo xxxx


Just gonna move my thermometer - hang on a min!!


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

Haaa!! 51 by my pool, too hot!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Cazzy said:


> Haaa!! 51 by my pool, too hot!




Well I've got to go out in my car in a mo and its been sitting in the sun - I bet thats hotter than anything in the world! TOP TIP: Dont wear shorts if you have leather seats lol!!!!!


Jo xxxx


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

jojo said:


> Well I've got to go out in my car in a mo and its been sitting in the sun - I bet thats hotter than anything in the world! TOP TIP: Dont wear shorts if you have leather seats lol!!!!!
> 
> 
> Jo xxxx




LOL. We gotta go out for a curry tonight, I think I might melt!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2010)

I don't know how you folks do it. 31 here today and that was too much for me. Did make it to the beach though, first swim in Spain this year


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

jojo said:


> 48C by my pool !!!! Beatcha !!!!! LOL
> 
> 
> Jo xxxx


You have a pool, you're lucky! All I've got is a cold shower and a hosepipe on the roof terrace.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Are you sure all your thermometers are completely in the shade? Some of those readings seem awfully high!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jimenato said:


> Are you sure all your thermometers are completely in the shade? Some of those readings seem awfully high!


I would guess that 48 by the pool probably isn't in the shade!!



36 in the proper shade here at the mo


+ 37% humidity = 38.6 extreme caution!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2010)

Expat_Family said:


> So those who are living here in southern Spain or in the cordoba area for some time, how does it feel? What are you going to do in these days?
> 
> Just wondering...


Go on holiday! Just got back from Mallorca, was relatively cool there


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

My Thermometer is more or less in the shade, if I put it in the sun the digital bit just goes black! It's roasting today


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

As the heat goes on here's some info about keeping hydrated
6 Tips for Staying Hydrated (Page 3) | Care2 Healthy & Green Living
8 Common Myths about Dehydration (Page 2) | Care2 Healthy & Green Living


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

So...what does it actually imply, having these alerts? More tonic and ice cubes with the gin
I'm not sure what the 'real' temperature has been here -our wall thermometer which is out of the direct sun recorded 42C on Wednesday - but it was most certainly VERY hot. The water in our swimming pool was 31C in the day and seemed warmer after dark.
Common sense should dictate how you adjust your life to cope with these temperatures.
We're lucky in that we have no need of air con even in the hottest times as the main rooms have long windows on both sides so there is a free through-flow of air.
Having loads of space and few people in the immediate vicinity helps too as when temperatures rise I tend to get even more irascible than usual.
Our village can resemble a picnic place at such times.....people without gardens or roof terraces simply move their tables and chairs onto the pavement or into the road!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Saw on Spanish TV news last night that this is already the hottest August for 30 years - and with temperatures still rising, by the end of the month it could be much longer.

This follows the wettest winter for 60 years in Andalusia, the driest November for 40, etc etc ...

Climate-change deniers, please note. And as for the guy who left his car engine running for an hour in Carrefour carpark last week in order to keep the air con going, please move to Texas or somewhere where you can all fry together.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Alcalaina said:


> Saw on Spanish TV news last night that this is already the hottest August for 30 years - and with temperatures still rising, by the end of the month it could be much longer.
> 
> This follows the wettest winter for 60 years in Andalusia, the driest November for 40, etc etc ...
> 
> Climate-change deniers, please note. .


But it has it changed??? Think about it! Its the hottest, wettest, coldest whatever for a few decades..... so nothing has changed in the last 60 years!!!!

Jo xxxx


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> But it has it changed??? Think about it! Its the hottest, wettest, coldest whatever for a few decades..... so nothing has changed in the last 60 years!!!!
> 
> Jo xxxx



did you say you were blonde...?
that sort of logic could ruin your reputation!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

JBODEN said:


> did you say you were blonde...?
> that sort of logic could ruin your reputation!


 .......... yes I'm blonde - bottle blonde lol!!! However, that sort of logic is simply obvious to me!?????!!! How can you say that we're undergoing global warming or climate change when its no worse or different than it was 60 years ago???

now if they were to say that it hasnt rained like this since the last climate change 500 years ago, then it might prove something!

Jo xx


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> .......... yes I'm blonde - bottle blonde lol!!! However, that sort of logic is simply obvious to me!?????!!! How can you say that we're undergoing global warming or climate change when its no worse or different than it was 60 years ago???
> 
> now if they were to say that it hasnt rained like this since the last climate change 500 years ago, then it might prove something!
> 
> Jo xx


Romans were growing vines in England 2000 years ago so the climate must have been warmer then.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

JBODEN said:


> Romans were growing vines in England 2000 years ago so the climate must have been warmer then.



And the thames used to freeze over in the middle ages and there was a heatwave too - Its always changing, we've had 500 iceages since the world began!!! Thats my point, you can hardly call the heaviest rain for 60 years a sign of anything significant!!

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> BA stopped doing Málaga - Gatwick a while ago, but before they did, Gerry used them a couple of times cos they were the cheapest and......... he didnt like em! He said the plane was grubby and hadnt been cleaned properly, the staff were very off hand and the food was expensive and rubbish!! As you know, my OH usually agrees with everything you say lol - but not on that one lol!!!!!!
> 
> His favourite at the moment is Aer Lingus, both for price and efficiency. When he books his flights tho, he just has his regulars (Aer Lingus, Monarch and Easyjet, altho EJ are dear at the moment, he thinks they're trying to go upmarket??!) and scrolls thru until he finds the cheapest flights around the time he wants to travel. He's not too bothered about the service or quality cos its only a couple of hours - a bus service he calls it!
> 
> Jo xxxx


so is it hot there today?


:focus:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> so is it hot there today?
> 
> 
> :focus:


 Yes!! I'm gonna risk the chlorine allergy again and jump in the pool in a minute - I went in yesterday and the itching wasnt too bad. Piriton seems to be working this time????????????!!

Jo xxxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> so is it hot there today?
> 
> 
> :focus:


22 here today


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Yes!! I'm gonna risk the chlorine allergy again and jump in the pool in a minute - I went in yesterday and the itching wasnt too bad. Piriton seems to be working this time????????????!!
> 
> Jo xxxx


it's forecast to be a bit cooler here today - we had record temps yesterday & overnight it only dropped to about 28!!

- humidity is nasty though


it's building up to storms later in the week again


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

halydia said:


> 22 here today


TWENTY TWO??? Is it really that low????? We went to the beach early this morning 7.30am and it was 29c driving down there, the sun was barely up, and 35c driving back about an hour ago. Its incredibly hot here now, I dunno what but its hot!!!

Its sunny and 16c in the South of England according to my OH!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> TWENTY TWO??? Is it really that low????? We went to the beach early this morning 7.30am and it was 29c driving down there, the sun was barely up, and 35c driving back about an hour ago. Its incredibly hot here now, I dunno what but its hot!!!
> 
> Its sunny and 16c in the South of England according to my OH!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


22!!! lol that's jumper weather!!



only joking - that would be rather pleasant tbh


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2010)

jojo said:


> TWENTY TWO??? Is it really that low????? We went to the beach early this morning 7.30am and it was 29c driving down there, the sun was barely up, and 35c driving back about an hour ago. Its incredibly hot here now, I dunno what but its hot!!!
> 
> Its sunny and 16c in the South of England according to my OH!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


That's what AEMET is telling me. Going out grocery shopping in a bit, will confirm with the thermometer on the pharmacy. I was thinking about proposing an Alicante trip to my OH since we both have all of September off. After reading this thread, I think I'll stay up north!!!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

halydia said:


> That's what AEMET is telling me. Going out grocery shopping in a bit, will confirm with the thermometer on the pharmacy. I was thinking about proposing an Alicante trip to my OH since we both have all of September off. After reading this thread, I think I'll stay up north!!!!


it cools down in September - my girls have often started back at school with woolly fleeces on!


I remember one year we actually dug the gloves out!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2010)

28 in the sun according to the pharmacy thermometer.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

.......... it is hot tho!! I'm sitting here with a wet towel on my head!!! Very breezy outside tho - a hot "fan oven" breeze!!

Jo xx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

JBODEN said:


> ... and I suppose public opinion didn't have anything to do with dismantling apartheid in RSA
> ... and I suppose the ***** civil rights movement in the USA didn't have any effect either


More to the point, I wonder what public opinion would be about how hot its been in Málaga province today!!! 

For me its been roasting 46c in the shade, athlo this afternoon we had a breeze, a hot breeze but it did make it a bit more bareable

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> More to the point, I wonder what public opinion would be about how hot its been in Málaga province today!!!
> 
> For me its been roasting 46c in the shade, athlo this afternoon we had a breeze, a hot breeze but it did make it a bit more bareable
> 
> Jo xxx


well I'm a bit further north & we've actually just turned the aircon off!!!



don't suppose Mr Freeze (my dh) will leave it off for long though.............


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Last night at around midnight it was 34 degrees here. Unbearable.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Stravinsky said:


> Last night at around midnight it was 34 degrees here. Unbearable.


I nearly had that in my bedroom !


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Well, if it did, it doesn't render my other point invalid, does it?
> No, I don't think public opinion -whatever that is - has anything more than a tangental effect.
> In both cases, economic factors played a major role - certainly in the case of RSA.
> Majority opinion was probably largely indifferent in both cases you cite. Opposition to racism and most forms of discrimination is usually articulated by the liberal middle classes, not hoi polloi.
> When I was a student I was active in CARD (Campaign against Racial Discrimination) and also in the Anti-Apartheid Movement. Neither of these groups was typical of the population as a whole, sadly.


I'll PM you and we can discuss/argue this off-line since we are totally off-topic.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

JBODEN said:


> I'll PM you and we can discuss/argue this off-line since we are totally off-topic.



Yes I was just thinking that, or better still start another thread, you need others to stick their twopennyworth in too!!!!! 
:focus:


Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Yes I was just thinking that, or better still start another thread, you need others to stick their twopennyworth in too!!!!!
> :focus:
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


in the lounge would be good - then others would join in from other countries


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> in the lounge would be good - then others would join in from other countries



Good thinking!!........ altho, do you think the lounge is ready for JBODEN........... or mrypg9 

Jo xx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Good thinking!!........ altho, do you think the lounge is ready for JBODEN........... or mrypg9
> 
> Jo xx


or are they ready for the lounge


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> or are they ready for the lounge


... only if there is a bar


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

JBODEN said:


> ... only if there is a bar


funny you should say that...............


the lounge bar


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Alcalaina said:


> A world without idealists and optimists sounds pretty grim. People like Mandela, Gandhi and MLK had visions in their respective spheres that must have seemed impossibly idealistic at the time, and they had the optimism that their paths would some day lead them there. Having the wisdom to know when to compromise is important too, of course. But idealists inspire followers and achieve change, pragmatists don't.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Start another thread!!!!!

Does anyone know if there is still an Alerta naránja in Málaga??
:focus::focus::focus::focus:


Jo xx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Have a look at this thread - it could do with some "intervention" from us lot!!!!

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ex...a-let-them-build-mosque-near-ground-zero.html

Jo xxx


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

jojo said:


> Have a look at this thread - it could do with some "intervention" from us lot!!!!
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ex...a-let-them-build-mosque-near-ground-zero.html
> 
> Jo xxx


That looks interesting but I'm on other forums for that kind of discussion. I'll see if I can find some time to join in...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jimenato said:


> That looks interesting but I'm on other forums for that kind of discussion. I'll see if I can find some time to join in...


:wacko::wacko::wacko::frusty::frusty::frusty::madgrin::madgrin:

Jo xxxx


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

jimenato said:


> That looks interesting but I'm on other forums for that kind of discussion. I'll see if I can find some time to join in...


Can't you join in* here* ..... give me an easier life elsewhere then


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> Can't you join in* here* ..... give me an easier life elsewhere then


:clap2::clap2:


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Oh, all right then!!:tongue:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Start another thread!!!!!
> 
> Does anyone know if there is still an Alerta naránja in Málaga??
> :focus::focus::focus::focus:
> ...


apparently not


El Tiempo. Avisos meteorológicos - Hoy - Mapa - Agencia Estatal de Meteorología - AEMET. Gobierno de España


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

since the 'alerta naranja' has passed I´m closing the thread


feel free to start another one to put the world to rights ' perhaps in the Lounge where everyone will join in?


----------

